# Cannondale Prophet Rebuild



## Masinator16 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi all,

I recently bought this Cannondale Prophet used. It's not in terrible shape, but it's kinda rusty in some spots, the shifter cable is broke, the brakes need bled, and it's just generally squeaky.

I'd like this bike to last a long while, so I'm thinking of just replacing a lot of the parts on it. Unfortunately, I don't know where to begin or even what parts I need to buy new. I have my own tools that I think will work as well.

I know I could probably take it to a bike shop and that they would be able to do everything I'm looking for, but I enjoy fixing/building things so I'd like to see if I can do this myself first.

If anyone has any information or tips that would be helpful that would be great. I can add more details and pictures if y'all need those too. Thank you!


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

You found a nice one! I had one exactly like that. I'd get a whole new drivetrain, 11sp is very affordable and has more than plenty of range. Suspension would be next IMO, since at least the rear shock is ancient now. The headtube is a 1.5" straight tube, so any current tapered fork will work at long as it has the appropriate axle-to-crown. Some have converted to 27.5 using one of the two shock positions, so that's an option as well.


----------



## Nick_M (Jan 16, 2015)

bleed brakes and new pads/rotors
50 mm stem
Dropper 
Wide range 1x
Remaining based on wear and tear


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Just a heads up- should you desire 27.5 wheels, they fit if you set the rear linkage in the "XC" position. It steepens up the STA and HTA, and gives the rearwheel a little more clearance for a 27.5x2.4 tire.
A 140mm 27.5 fork has a slightly longer A-to-C than the original Lefty, so it'll re-slack the HTA and STA a little to more match the FR setting.


----------

